# Fox face blowing bubbles



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Has anyone seen this strange act of fox face or any other fish blowing bubbles ?
I have a healthy Fox face now and then it does this. It looks he /she enjoys it. I am sure its not gasping for Oxygen as none of the other fish do it. Is it a mating ritual? In fresh water fish i know some fish make bubble nest and the eggs are laid in them. Just wondering!

clip of it on youtube


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mine does the same thing

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Cant watch, Link is Down.

My 1 spot is crazy too, It acts like a dolphin by creasting the surface, Over and Over.


----------

